# Making the dog's hair softer



## jzrith

My chihuahua has very short hair (as you can see in my avatar), and its hair is getting a little 'harder'. I'm using the shampoo to get rid of fleas, ticks, and larvae eggs. There was a conditioner shampoo that was available to be bought in K-Mart along with the shampoo, but I didn't think I'd need it.

Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## groomertabby

*softer coat*

Hello  
your dogs breed has a bit of a rough coat after shedding its puppy coat . There are things you can do to make it softer . The flea and tick shampoo will only kill the fleas that are on the dog at the time of washing it . The shampoo will not kill any fleas that jump on it after that . So to only use this shampoo will not be necesarry unless the dog already has fleas . There are products on the market spot on treatments like frontline advantage and such that will kill fleas over a prolonged peroid of time . The way it works is the fleas jump on the dog bite it and die because the flea treatment gos into the blood stream for about a mth . Prolonged use of flea shampoo will dry out the coat and skin . If you really want to get the coat softer you must use a cream rinse after shampooing and let it sitt on there for 5 to 10 min . useing a oatmeal shampoo is also helpfull . I like the shampoo I get from my vet it is called VEt solutions soap free hypo oatmeal shampoo and hylt cream rinse its hypo allerginc . I own 4 long haired dachshunds that have buetifull very soft shiny coats . I also put a skin supplement in there food .. 
hope this helps 

tab


----------



## jzrith

Thank you.

The previous owner has also suggested using oatmeal shampoo. Do you think they sell oatmeal shampoo in Petsmart or a different local pet store? 

Thanks again, groomertabby.


----------



## groomertabby

*shampoo*

yes they should . but dont forget the cream rinse (conditioner ) this is key !


----------



## jzrith

Must I order them online or somewhere in Petsmart?


----------



## groomertabby

*hair products*

no you can get doggy conditoner and oatmeal shampoo at most stores in your area . I just really like the ones from my vet


----------



## Sister

It never occurred to me that I could try to make my pug's fur softer. He was soft as a puppy and most other pugs I know are soft, but his hair is terribly coarse. I will have to try some of these suggestions!


----------



## schnauzermom4life

I've worked at PetSmart for about a year. There is a flea and tick shampoo that is also oatmeal, called Sentry Oatmeal Flea & Tick. Also adding GNC's Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil, which is high in omega's 3 and 6, to their food will help make the coat softer and skin healthier. Also a conditioner would help.


----------



## PatchworkRobot

I take great care of my doberman's coat (so similar to a chihuahua's) - fish oil added to food, conditioner during baths, brushing multiple times a week... the one thing that made his coat REALLY soft and shiny was when I changed his food. He was on a pretty good quality food to begin with but I switched him to a high quality, grain free kibble (Nature's Variety: Instinct) and his coat is absolutely stunning now.

Food for thought.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

PatchworkRobot said:


> I take great care of my doberman's coat (so similar to a chihuahua's) - fish oil added to food, conditioner during baths, brushing multiple times a week... the one thing that made his coat REALLY soft and shiny was when I changed his food. He was on a pretty good quality food to begin with but I switched him to a high quality, grain free kibble (Nature's Variety: Instinct) and his coat is absolutely stunning now.
> 
> Food for thought.


Yup, I was scrolling down thinking "no one said anything about food?" Hmm. 

The biggest factor in a shiny, healthy, soft coat is feeding a great food. It's amazing what a difference it can make.


----------



## Wicket

In addition to all these great suggestions, when you're done bathing him, don't blow dry him, just let him air dry  My dog's fur is sooo much more softer when I just let her air dry. Heat will damage the fur, same thing with human hair.


----------



## Rid####

This is a forum that only wants to hear the thing's they agree with.
If you have other idea's then don't say them or they will ban you.
This is the truth.


----------



## GreatDaneMom

in addition to the food and other recommendations, there is a fabulous shampoo i use. its called Quadraped: http://www.quadrupedpetcare.com/YUCCA BRIGHTENER.htm its amazing. its all around use flea, tick, brightener, etc. its pricey but it gets diluted so its cost effective. i have used it when i did have a flea problem, and the fleas just jumped/fell dead off of them right away. also i use it for regular bathing and it leaves my danes hair soft and FLUFFY! who would have thought you could call a great dane fluffy?
you may also be able to contact them and get a free sample before you buy it. theyre extremely nice people.


----------

